# Courgette/Summer Squash/Zucchini pickle



## St Allie (Feb 6, 2010)

This uses up your courgettes that get too big.. uses up those giant marrow ones. I mix the green ones and the yellow ones together. A sweet pickle, looks great in the jar and goes well with cheeses. Allie

Ingredients

2 medium onions, thinly sliced 
2 red bell peppers or green bell peppers, skinned and seeded (I've never skinned mine) 
2 quarts cross cut zucchini (I cube them, it looks nice in the jar that way) 
1/4 cup salt 
2 1/2 cups white vinegar or cider vinegar 
2 cups sugar 
1 teaspoon dry mustard 
1 teaspoon turmeric 
2 teaspoons celery seeds 
1 cinnamon stick, broken up 

Directions

Cut onion slices in half and peppers into 1/4 inch by 1 inch strips. 
Combine squash, onions and peppers and sprinkle with salt, cover with water and let stand 2 hours. 
Drain, rinse, drain well. 
Combine vinegar, sugar, and remaining ingredients in a large pot. 
Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer 10 min. 
Add veg and return to a boil-remove from heat immediately. 
Quickly ladle veg and liquid into clean hot jars. 
Leave 1/2 inch head space. 
Seal. 
Process 10 minutes in a boiling water bath.


----------

